
Some TikTok stars leaving platform for rival app over data privacy concerns - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-arts/business/story/2020-07-28/creators-leave-tiktok
======
mytailorisrich
A lesson on how to shape public opinion.

~~~
ksaj
Perhaps a lesson for both sides. TikTok is furiously reviewing all the
options, even as their user base is leaking away.

We may never know if the spying risk was significant in any way, but we
definitely know the anti-TikTok propaganda is indeed having an impact.

Given how powerful smart phones are getting, and how cheap memory and storage
is, I naturally assume we will eventually have a container system that puts
actual controls on this sort of access, thus making this whole attention
diversion tactic a moot point.

Is TikTok that much of a privacy killer in comparison to every other app
installed on those same phones? It feels like picking one poison over another.

